
The Beauty Of SVG Fractals - J3L2404
http://www.mecxpert.de/svg/fractals.html
======
ilya_b
You should include the following attributes into to the svg tag, otherwise it
will not render correctly in browsers.

xmlns="<http://www.w3.org/2000/svg>
xmlns:xlink="<http://www.w3.org/1999/xlink> version="1.2"

~~~
Sephr
Most recent browsers support HTML5, which allows SVG with implicit SVG and
XLink namespaces. Not that I suggest you don't use namespaces in standalone
SVG, as that is still required.

